# Do you need an outdoor activity? Make a squirrel maze!



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

A long video but worth watching if you have a love/hate relationship with the squirrels raiding your bird feeders.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

This guy has way to much time on his hands.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Nimrod said:


> This guy has way to much time on his hands.


Everybody needs a hobby.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Today I am building a chute for loading goats in the trailer, moving hay, and putting up ceiling in the new house. But between midnight and three in the morning I don't have anything scheduled. So I will pencil this in.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I need about 20 less things I need to get done.

I keep my squirrel maze simple they go in once and come out when I take them out to skin them

the maze is always a dead end


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

My squirrel mazes don't have escape hatches either. I just thought it was really neat and inventive how he thought up, laid out and built the obstacle course.


----------



## BadOregon (12 mo ago)

The difference between homesteaders/farmers and non homesteaders/farmers. We always have 20 things that are waiting to get done while they seem to have to find things to fill their time.
Still interesting.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

With 22.4 million subscribers, I think this guy is on to something.









How To Make Money on YouTube in 2022: 7 Simple Ways (+Video)


Want to make money on YouTube? Learn how to turn your passion for creating videos into a profit beyond Google AdSense.




www.shopify.com





As an aside, Mark Rober has an autistic son and raises money for an Autism foundation.


----------

